# 1:72 A-10



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

A friend gave me an old Hasegawa A-10 in 1:72. Raised detail, but very finely done and very clean. The fit is good. As with nearly ALL 1:72 kits, the cockpit is the weak part.

I added the Verlinden ACES-II resin seat and Eduard seat belts with the eject rails and seat pitots from styrene.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Wow! The 
'office" looks great! nice work! I too am goin thru a 1/72nd phase right now!~


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Oops.

Actual cockpit details

I need to take out the center ejection pull and detail out side pulls instead. Also, the primary seat color should be gray, not black. Easy enough to fix.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Base colors, went with Air Force "Ghost" colors.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Clean build!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!

The decals were rather old and they did not survive application. Now I have no decals. Squadron has a set listed, but out of stock. Now its off to find new decals for this fracking thing.

I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Decals*

Maybe someone can scan a set of existing decals and e-mail them to you and then you can print up the decals if you have a inkjet printer that is my suggestion. but sorry I do not have a set of decals of a 1/72 scale A-10.

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe buy another sealed kit? The decals might survive better if the kit's still factory sealed, I'm guessing.

My two coppers' worth.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Dig out a set of RAF or Israeli decals. You know you want to....just do it!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 164hack (Apr 2, 2007)

Some people have made the case that detailing 72 cockpits is a waste of time 'cause it can't be seen, which is why "they" prefer larger scales. I think these people need glasses. GOOD WORK on the detail.


----------

